
Iran 1953 Covert History Quietly Released - nabla9
https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2017/06/iran-frus-release/
======
WillyOnWheels
A US government agency quietly tweeted about it. What more do you want?

[https://twitter.com/HistoryAtState/status/875473063156084736](https://twitter.com/HistoryAtState/status/875473063156084736)

~~~
AzzieElbab
Tweeting quietly is an awesome skill to have

------
woodandsteel
For those who are not familiar with the story, it starts with the Iranians
democratically electing a president, Mohammad Mosaddegh. But he was too
friendly with the Soviet Union and threatening to nationalize the oil
industry, so the intelligence agencies of the US and the UK helped sponsor a
coup to overthrow him and install the Shah as dictator. But the Shah was cruel
and oppressive, and was eventually overthrown in the 1979 revolution and
replaced with the present Islamist government.

Not surprisingly, this history left the Iranian people very suspicious of the
US government. However, until this document release, the US government has
denied it was involved in the coup.

The U

------
teh_klev
"All The Shah's Men" by Stephen Kinzer is a damn good read if you're
interested in the events of 1953 and the 1979 revolution:

[http://amzn.eu/exfXKfr](http://amzn.eu/exfXKfr)

------
owebmaster
\- “The public and scholarly community owes a great debt to not only the
remarkable effort and perseverance of literally generations of State
Department historians and the [History] Office’s leadership, but also their
collective commitment to historical accuracy and transparency,” said Prof.
Immerman.

And that is why Americans are fast becoming world-wide discredited.

